# A stalled miscarriage at home?



## LiminalOne (Mar 1, 2002)

Hello,

I'm currently miscarrying a 9 week old baby. Bleeding started a week ago with cramping on and off from Saturday through Monday. On Tuesday, the bleeding grew heavy with clots, but then it slowed down. On Wednesday and today I have felt incredible pressure in my cervix like you would feel at the end of labor. I felt in my cervix and I pulled a piece of the placenta out, but there's still more pressure in my cervix from the rest of the placenta.

Could the baby be stuck?. I haven't cramped in several days and so have a dose of Misoprostol that I can use to get the uterus to contract. I was hoping to take some herbs instead, but I can't get in touch with the herbalist. I've been talking to the midwife, but it sounds like there's not much she can do except try to pull the placenta out manually. I really feel like my body should know how to do this and having that faith in my body's wisdom is somewhat holding me together, but I really do feel like I'm in a very stuck place.

I was feeling incredibly patient and calm until this afternoon and then after talking to the midwife, I started to feel worried. I have no signs of the infection, but this pressure on my cervix is making me antsy. I can't sit comfortably.

Help?


----------



## AmBam (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm so sorry mama! Hugs to you. I just lost my baby and deliverd at 18 weeks 5 days. It's the only loss I've ever had. I'm not sure what to expect at 9 weeks. I can tell you to take false unicorn and lobelia. I did some in tincture form and some capsules. Half lobelia and half false unicorn was a good combination for me. You may have to adjust. I know some people are more sensitive to lobelia. It really made me contract and I'm guessing you just need your cervix to open up a little then you can pass the rest. It took my body a while to kick in. If you still feel ok, then you probably are. Listen to yourself mama.

Hugs to you!


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

So sorry.









Yes, the baby (or something) could be caught somewhere. In my case it was more obvious, as I was hemorrhaging and the midwife found that the baby had gotten stuck at my cervix and was preventing the miscarriage from ending and the bleeding from stopping.









If you're antsy/uncomfortable, go see the midwife. Most of the time our bodies can pull through and do things the way they're designed to. But they aren't perfect and there's no shame or failure in seeking out help when you need it.


----------



## LiminalOne (Mar 1, 2002)

Thanks to you both for the replies. The pressure on my cervix has abated, which is good. I'm going to see an accupuncturist today and hope to get some herbal advice this weekend. I've been calling this herbalist and not getting a response, ugh. I feel like I can still give my body more time to work this out and then at the beginning of the week, I'll have to revisit the situation.

Thanks for your advice.


----------

